# Six Israeli's killed in terrorist attack in Bulgaria



## Retired AF Guy (18 Jul 2012)

From today's Globe and Mail. Re-produced under the Fair Dealing Provisions of the Copyright Act.



> Bulgarian blast kills six Israeli tourists; Netanyahu blames Iran
> 
> ARON HELLER AND VESELIN TOSHKOV
> 
> ...



The fact that the bombing took place on the 18th anniversary of the bombing of a Jewish community centre in Argentina that killed 85 people is of possible significance. Terrorist groups like to carry out attacks on anniversaries of previous attacks. The fact that Iran has blamed for the Argentinian bombing tends to point to there involvement in this attack. Another point is that the attack took place 40 minutes after the group had landed at the airport. That indicates that the attackers knew when the group was landing and where they were being picked-up, which indicates a level of professionalism that most terrorist groups don't have. Again another factor that points to an Iranian/Hezbollah connnection.

On the other hand there are lots of groups out there with a hate-on for Israel and may have used anniversary for their own purposes and as such may be nothing but a red herring. As for the attack itself; rather than being a well planned terrorist attack, the students may have just been a target of opportunity. 

Whoever is responsible for the attack, the Middle East just got a little more tense, if it wasn't tense enough already.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Feb 2013)

Bumped with the latest - Bulgaria is saying Hezbollah folks with Canadian and Aussie passports were involved ....


> A Canadian "dual national" living in Lebanon is believed to be involved in the deadly bus bombing in Bulgaria last July, Foreign Affairs Minister John Baird confirmed Tuesday.
> 
> But key questions remained unanswered as Canada coped with the second revelation by a foreign government in recent weeks that Canadians allegedly took part in terrorist attacks abroad.
> 
> ...


The Canadian Press (via _Winnipeg Free Press_), 5 Feb 13

Baird statement:


> .... “Canada commends Bulgaria for its thorough investigation of last summer’s heinous attack in Burgas.
> 
> “That Bulgaria has found convincing evidence of Hezbollah involvement in this carnage is, sadly, not surprising. It is yet more evidence of the depravity of Hezbollah.
> 
> ...


----------



## 57Chevy (6 Feb 2013)

From Bairds statement above
Quote
“We urge the European Union and all partners who have not already done so to list Hezbollah as a terrorist entity...."
                                                   
This contradicting article shared with provisions of The Copyright Act
indicates ( to me anyway) weak German political policies regarding terrorist groups. (highlights mine)
And besides, acting as a 'go-between' between Israel and Hezbollah is a complete waste of resources. Wake Up ! 
                                               
Germany warns of 'consequences' for Hezbollah if link to Bulgaria attack confirmed
06 Feb  The Associated press 

BERLIN - Germany warned Wednesday of "consequences" for Hezbollah if allegations are confirmed that the group was behind an attack which killed five Israeli tourists in Bulgaria last year.

Bulgarian officials said Tuesday that the Lebanese group had been linked to the sophisticated bus bombing carried out by a terrorist cell that included Canadian and Australian citizens.

The announcement put pressure on European countries such as France and Germany, which haven't designated Hezbollah a terrorist organization despite the urgings of Israel and the U.S.

"If the evidence proves to be true, that Hezbollah is indeed responsible for this despicable attack, then consequences will have to follow," said Steffen Seibert, a spokesman for German Chancellor Angela Merkel.

He didn't specify what those consequences could be. But a ban on Hezbollah's activities in Germany, where authorities believe it has almost 1,000 members, could limit its ability to collect funds for the group's main branch in Lebanon.

Bulgarian Interior Minister Tsvetan Tsvetanov said Tuesday that two of the suspects in the July 2012 attack had been living in Lebanon for years.

"We have well-grounded reasons to suggest that the two were members of the militant wing of Hezbollah," he said.

Hezbollah, a Shiite militant group Lebanon that emerged in response to Israel's invasion of Lebanon in 1982, has been linked to attacks and kidnappings on Israeli and Jewish interests around the world.

But the group has denied involvement in the Bulgaria bombing and a German terrorism expert said the evidence against Hezbollah would have to be closely scrutinized.

Even if a link is established Germany would likely weigh the consequences of banning Hezbollah, which also acts as a political party and runs social services in Lebanon, said Guido Steinberg, a senior associate at the German Institute for International and Security affairs in Berlin.

"You need to be consistent when making terror lists and avoid political considerations," said Steinberg, who noted that in the past Germany has acted as a go-between for Israel and Hezbollah.

Adding Hezbollah to the European Union's list of terrorist organizations would require a unanimous decision by the foreign ministers of all 27 EU countries.
                                                 _____________________________________

"Even if"  Ha !    :facepalm:


----------

